# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته بدم یا نه

## webadres

سلام من امسال سوم ریاضی هستم و امتحان نهایی دارم  راستش الان با شناختی  که از خودم پیدا کردم به نظرم در رشته تجربی موفق ترم (چون دروس عمومی ام  فوق العاده است البته اینو هم تو ازمونا دیدم و هم بقیه دوستانم و هم مدرسه  ای هایم میگن  ) میخواستم بدونم الان اگه من امتحان نهایی رو سوم ریاضی  بدم وبعدش برای سال بعد  تغییر رشته بدم و از ریاضی برم تجربی ایا میتونم  با امتحان نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی امتحان نهایی زیست رو بدم و بعدش هم  کنکور تجربی بدم(اخه میگن جدیدا با قانون سازمان سنجش میشه اینجوری تغییر  رشته داد) 
اصلا ایا کار درستیه ؟ 

ممنون

----------


## artim

> سلام من امسال سوم ریاضی هستم و امتحان نهایی دارم  راستش الان با شناختی  که از خودم پیدا کردم به نظرم در رشته تجربی موفق ترم (چون دروس عمومی ام  فوق العاده است البته اینو هم تو ازمونا دیدم و هم بقیه دوستانم و هم مدرسه  ای هایم میگن  ) میخواستم بدونم الان اگه من امتحان نهایی رو سوم ریاضی  بدم وبعدش برای سال بعد  تغییر رشته بدم و از ریاضی برم تجربی ایا میتونم  با امتحان نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی امتحان نهایی زیست رو بدم و بعدش هم  کنکور تجربی بدم(اخه میگن جدیدا با قانون سازمان سنجش میشه اینجوری تغییر  رشته داد) 
> اصلا ایا کار درستیه ؟ 
> 
> ممنون


دروس عمومی به تنهایی کارساز نیست
شرط اول علاقه هست که به چه رشته ای علاقه دارین
زیست درس سنگینی هست
از طرفی اگه به ریاضیات علاقهدارین و نمره ریاضیتون خوبه میتونین رشتتون رو ادامه بدین

----------


## Dayi javad

الان کسی که دیپلم تجربی داره بخواد دیپلم انسانی بگیره و با معدل دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بده !!!باید دروس اختصاصی انسانی رو هم نمره بالا بگیره ؟؟؟ پاسخ لطفا

----------


## artim

> الان کسی که دیپلم تجربی داره بخواد دیپلم انسانی بگیره و با معدل دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی بده !!!باید دروس اختصاصی انسانی رو هم نمره بالا بگیره ؟؟؟ پاسخ لطفا



خیر عزیز نیازی نیست نمره بالا بگیره چون تاثیری نداره تو کنکورش نمره قبولی کفایت میکنه

----------


## Dayi javad

پس باید دروس عمومی رو خوب بخونه و دروس اختصاصی رو هم در حد قبولی !! ولی فک کنم درسی مثل فلسفه و عربیش سخت باش درسته؟؟ 
ببخشید اینقد سوال میکنما !!

تو شهریور باید واس دیپلم مجدد امتحان بدم ؟؟

----------


## artim

> پس باید دروس عمومی رو خوب بخونه و دروس اختصاصی رو هم در حد قبولی !! ولی فک کنم درسی مثل فلسفه و عربیش سخت باش درسته؟؟ 
> ببخشید اینقد سوال میکنما !!
> 
> تو شهریور باید واس دیپلم مجدد امتحان بدم ؟؟



دروس اختصاصی هستن دیگه باید سخت تر از عمومی باشن
هم تو خرداد هم شهریور هم دی میتونین امتحان بدین

----------


## SNIPER

> سلام من امسال سوم ریاضی هستم و امتحان نهایی دارم  راستش الان با شناختی  که از خودم پیدا کردم به نظرم در رشته تجربی موفق ترم (چون دروس عمومی ام  فوق العاده است البته اینو هم تو ازمونا دیدم و هم بقیه دوستانم و هم مدرسه  ای هایم میگن  ) میخواستم بدونم الان اگه من امتحان نهایی رو سوم ریاضی  بدم وبعدش برای سال بعد  تغییر رشته بدم و از ریاضی برم تجربی ایا میتونم  با امتحان نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی امتحان نهایی زیست رو بدم و بعدش هم  کنکور تجربی بدم(اخه میگن جدیدا با قانون سازمان سنجش میشه اینجوری تغییر  رشته داد) 
> اصلا ایا کار درستیه ؟ 
> 
> ممنون


همین یه هفته پیش روت قطعا باید تصمیمت رو بگیری. اگه شهریور تصمیم بگیری که بیای تجربی خیلی ضرر میکنی. 
فقط در صورتی بیا تجربی که ریاضی و عربیت خوب باشن. بقیه درس ها رو کم و بیش همه بچه ها خوب هستن. رتبه های خوب تجربی کسایی هستن که این دوتا درسشون بر خلاف رتبه های معمولی تجبری بالاست. زودتر هم تصمیمتو بگیر چون باید تابستون کل زیست ها رو تموم کنی. البته نگران تموم کردنشون نباش زیست سال دوم و سوم رو خیلی راحت از روی dvd های استاد کرامت میتونی یاد بگیری ولی ژنتیک رو باید کتاب تخته سیاه رو بخونی. میتونی ژنتیک رو تابستون نخونی و بزاریش برای طول سال.
درضمن خیلی ها تغیر رشته نمیدن و میگن با همین رشته ریاضی میام کنکور تجربی میدم و این باعث میشه که دروس دیفرانسیل و هندس تحلیلی و ریاضی گسسته خیلی از وقتشون رو بیخودی تلف کنه و با بی میلی بخوننش و نمره خیلی پایینی هم درشون بگیرن.

درضمن اگر هم فکر کردی که زیست حفظی هست کاملا در اشتباهی. کاملا مفهومی هست و سوالات مقایسه ای هستن و باید همیشه مراحل فرآیند ها و برآیندهای مختلف رو در ذهن داشته باشی. کل حفظیات زیست شناسی رو میشه در 4-5 صفحه خلاصه کرد.

----------


## alioovoo

> همین یه هفته پیش روت قطعا باید تصمیمت رو بگیری. اگه شهریور تصمیم بگیری که بیای تجربی خیلی ضرر میکنی. 
> فقط در صورتی بیا تجربی که ریاضی و عربیت خوب باشن. بقیه درس ها رو کم و بیش همه بچه ها خوب هستن. رتبه های خوب تجربی کسایی هستن که این دوتا درسشون بر خلاف رتبه های معمولی تجبری بالاست. زودتر هم تصمیمتو بگیر چون باید تابستون کل زیست ها رو تموم کنی. البته نگران تموم کردنشون نباش زیست سال دوم و سوم رو خیلی راحت از روی dvd های استاد کرامت میتونی یاد بگیری ولی ژنتیک رو باید کتاب تخته سیاه رو بخونی. میتونی ژنتیک رو تابستون نخونی و بزاریش برای طول سال.
> درضمن خیلی ها تغیر رشته نمیدن و میگن با همین رشته ریاضی میام کنکور تجربی میدم و این باعث میشه که دروس دیفرانسیل و هندس تحلیلی و ریاضی گسسته خیلی از وقتشون رو بیخودی تلف کنه و با بی میلی بخوننش و نمره خیلی پایینی هم درشون بگیرن.
> 
> درضمن اگر هم فکر کردی که زیست حفظی هست کاملا در اشتباهی. کاملا مفهومی هست و سوالات مقایسه ای هستن و باید همیشه مراحل فرآیند ها و برآیندهای مختلف رو در ذهن داشته باشی. کل حفظیات زیست شناسی رو میشه در 4-5 صفحه خلاصه کرد.


اگر میشه یه پیش خوب یرا تجربی بگو منم همین شرایط دارم و از بعد امتحانات خرداد می خوام بکوب زیست ۱ و۲ و زمین شناسی بخونم  اگه می شه یه کلاس اموزشی هم برای این ها معرفی کنید

----------


## rezmile

> سلام من امسال سوم ریاضی هستم و امتحان نهایی دارم  راستش الان با شناختی  که از خودم پیدا کردم به نظرم در رشته تجربی موفق ترم (چون دروس عمومی ام  فوق العاده است البته اینو هم تو ازمونا دیدم و هم بقیه دوستانم و هم مدرسه  ای هایم میگن  ) میخواستم بدونم الان اگه من امتحان نهایی رو سوم ریاضی  بدم وبعدش برای سال بعد  تغییر رشته بدم و از ریاضی برم تجربی ایا میتونم  با امتحان نهایی های پیش دانشگاهی امتحان نهایی زیست رو بدم و بعدش هم  کنکور تجربی بدم(اخه میگن جدیدا با قانون سازمان سنجش میشه اینجوری تغییر  رشته داد) 
> اصلا ایا کار درستیه ؟ 
> 
> ممنون



اره دادا.من خودم تغییر رشته ای هستم.دقیقا عین تو.دیپلم ریاضی دارم.واسه پیش اومدم تجربی.اول اینکه اگه میخوای کنکور تجربی بدی حتما تغییر رشته بده.اصلا به این فک نکن که تو ریاضی بمونی تا ریاضیت و قوی کنی و در کنارش زیست بخونی.همونطور که دوستمون sniper هم گفت خود درسای پیش ریاضی امونتو میبره و اصن بهت وقت نمیده کتاب جانبی بخونی.و اینکه اصلن لازم نیست واسه ریاضی تجربی اونقد ریاضی کار کنی.همین حسابان سومت و جبر و احتمالت بجز هندسه مختصاتی و انتگرال و یه کوچولو مشتق و کاربرد مشتق کل ریاضی تجربی و پوشش میده.این1
و 2 اینکه نشستن پای درس زیست معلم تو مدرسه خیلی میتونه کمکت کنه.چون اگه نباشی و خودت بخونی همیشه و بصورت نا خود اگاه این فکر تو ذهنت هست که الان اون معلم تو کلاس چی میگه که تو نمیتونی خودت درش بیاری از کتاب.و این فکر ازارت میده
نگران عربی هم نباش.البته تو که گفتی عمومیات خوبه.تو همون تابستون و پیش عربی بری بسه.بعد امتحان نهایی بشین دوتا زیست ها رو بخون که امتحانتو بدی.نمرش هم تو کنکورت نیست.زمین هم امتحان نداری.فقط شیمی نهاییتو سعی کن حتما حتما حتما بالا بگیری.در ضمن از بین درسای حسابان و هندسه و جبر و احتما نهاییت فقط نمره حسابانت بدرد میخوره که میشه نمره ریاضیه تجربی ها و تو کنکورت تاثیر داره
واسه زیست هم هیچ نگران نباش.چون کمتر از بقیه خوندی شوق و ذوقت خیلی بیشتر خواهد بود.در ضمن منطقی که از رشته ریاضی بدست اوردی خیلی میتونه تو فهم زیست کمکت کنه.درسته زیست مفهومیه.ولی تو هم سال دوم و  سومت همش با مفهوم و منطق سر و کار داشتی:yahoo (3)::yahoo (3):
وقت واسه زیستت خیلی زیاد بزار.حتی میتونی از وقت خوندن ریاضیت هم واسش بزنی.تازه تو فیزیکت هم بهتر میشه از تجربی ها.بخاطر پشتوانه ریاضی ای که داری.الیته از ریاضی غافل نشو.حالا خودت میای تو تجربی و اولویت های درس خوندن و متوجه میشی
بازم کمک خواستی در خدمتم.چون خودم تغییر رشته ای عین خودتم میفهممت

----------


## webadres

سلام 
واقعا ممنون 
اما واسه تابستون درس های سال دوم رو چه جوری تموم کنم و همزمان هم زیست 2 و3  رو بخونم ؟
اخه میخوام دوم رو هم بخونم و هم تست بزنم و درس های سال سوم رو هم تست بزنم (البته واسه سوم کمتر وقت بذارم چون تست زدم و خوندم )

----------


## webadres

خوب تصمیم گرفتم تغییر رشته بدم 
حالا واسه زیست چی بخونم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## h.m2010

سلام برای تغییر رشته  از سوم ریاضی به پیش تجربی باید شهریور زیست امتحان بدیم

----------

